# Illnesses You Can Get! Watch Out!



## Pontiled (May 6, 2005)

Okay, a while back we had a series of responses to illnesses we can get while digging bottles. Here's one you can get at any time, any place, and at any activity. I'm telling you this because I've been in the hospital recuperating from it. Note: I am *not* looking for sympathy.

 A few weeks ago, I had the option of going to a doctor or going to see my great-granddaughter on her second birthday. Naturally, I went to her birthday party, figuring I could get treatment after we returned. At first, I wasn't sure if there was a boil or a bug bite on my groin. I figured that it didn't really hurt that much (that was on Thursday. We left here (N.C.) on Friday. By Sunday, we returned. The "bite" was much worse and had some pain to it. It had turned red. On Monday, I went to the doctor's office where I was immediately sent to a surgeon. He, in turn, looked at it and told me I had just bought a ticket to the hospital. The infection was more than 3" long and about 2" wise by then.

 I spent 3 days in the hospital where they cut out the infection and I was hooked up to a number of antibiotics. The infection was one of those flesh-eating bacteria we hear about but never actually see. The doctor told me that the source would never be known. It could have been in  my groin for a while or I could have recently been exposed to it. 

 Well, we are accidentally exposed to such bacteria while digging for bottles!

 If you ever get a bump, knot, or other thing that gets worse, don't take any chances. Get it checked out! Don't be like me. *I know medicine*, so there was no excuse.


----------



## diggerjeff (May 6, 2005)

something else to consider is carpel tunnel damage. i have aquired it from digging(alot!). hands will go numb after i dig for 4 or 5 hours. also it is never good to breathe the dirt from a dump or privy . stuff like coal dust and whatever might have been discarded. WEAR A FACE MASK WHEN YOU DIG!!!!


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 6, 2005)

Thats a scary one. That flesh-eating bacteria is deadly. You are "lucky" it was only a few days in the hospital. 2 weeks ago I had a deer tick removed from my back. Doc gave me antibiotics just in case it had lyme disease. I didn't know those little ticks were so nasty, the sore is still there. So remember - at least on the east coast, use bug repellent when heading out into the woods.


----------



## Bluebelle (May 6, 2005)

Gosh, Pontilled, so glad you are OK! What a scare! And while we're at it, don't forget to keep those tetanus shots up to date. Was told by my dr recently in the course of having a skin infection treated (not bottle-dig related) that staph and strep bacteria are on our skin all the time, and all it takes is the right combination of conditions to start something up.  Can't resist offering a bit of "mommy-type" advice - when you get back from the dig, shower and scrub all over with anti-bacterial soap right away! I know from experience it's tempting to stop and play with and start cleaning bottles, but do yourself first!  Safe digging, y'all!


----------



## Pontiled (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder. Those tetinus shots aren't really a problem to get so go get them everyone!

 I definitely agree about the wash down after digging. We never know what germs we've been exposed to or even acids in the soil.


----------



## ffursbit (May 12, 2005)

This might be of interest to all you US diggers, as it shows what actually went into those dumps, at least in the UK. It's from a notebook belonging to an employee of a firm of chartered surveyors in North Wales, who were employed to keep an eye on dumping practices:

*4 Sept. 1911. 

 Lower Park. 

 Visited the Lower Park and found a man levelling down a load of Town refuse which had been tipped about 10 minutes previous to my arrival at 11.15. 

 I met the empty cart returning opposite the Lime Works. 

 The freshly dumped material consisted of the following choice selections. 

 About two dozen flat fish - plaice & such like - size 10" to 16 inches. 

 A quantity of decomposed & partly decomposed vegetable matter - such as cabbages, lettuces, potatoe pealings &c. 

 Stable manure. 

 Straw. 

 Ashes. 

 Legs and horns of Sheep. 

 Part skins of Sheep. 

 Entrails. 

 (..?..) - Emptly of Salomm fruit &c. 

 Jam Pots. 

 Rags of all Sorts. 

 Pieces of Oilcloth, Carpets 

 Sponges. 

 Old Hats. 

 Pieces of Sacks. 

 And various skins - supposed to those of rabbits. 

 The smell from the refuse was pestilential, and that of the fish was very highly flavoured. 

 Swarming around were myriad of Flies Wasps and insects of all description. 

 I asked the man what he did with the Stinking matter, and he replied that he endeavoured to cover it over with the Ashes as well as possible but admitted that there was insufficient depth of tip to do the work properly. 

 In addition to the recently dumped load - the ground surrounding for a considerable distance is littered with decomposed matter - such as entrails, skins, &c. and there is a certain amount of smell coming from them. 

 The distance from the Spot where the load was dumped to the nearest house is 120 yards.
 The direction is N. E. S. W. or the prevailing wind direction. 

 Name of Carter - Ed. Williams. 

 What is done with Slaughter house entrails.*

 Very nice, but it does make you think.


----------



## bearswede (May 12, 2005)

I worry more about folks digging in old hospital dumps... Supposedly, now, hospital refuse- or most of it- is disposed of safely... One has to wonder how it was in the 19th century when less was known and less care was taken...

 Ron


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 13, 2005)

How about Anthrax?? I heard that can live in the soil for 1000 years.....[X(]   TB is another goodie you might find in a old hospital dump....[:'(] Happy digg'n! Taz


----------



## bearswede (May 13, 2005)

Makes me timbers shiver...


----------



## bne74honda (May 13, 2005)

Gee......maybe I should try selling HASMAT suits on this site! []


----------



## swizzle (May 13, 2005)

Pontiled, By any chance have you dug any dumps next to a cemetary, tannery, or an old hospital? just curious. Swiz


----------



## Pontiled (May 13, 2005)

No, Swiz, not in more than 20 years, as far as I know.  However, back many, many years ago, at Civil War sites, there were no marlkings or any identifying stuff of any kind to tell if they used the site as a hospital site, etc., so it would be difficult to really know for sure.

 I think it's like the doctor had said, you may never know where you got the flesh eating bacteria. I have to agree; it's a real mystery.

 Thank God they know about them even down to their many different names.


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 17, 2005)

I wonder about the early 1900's dumps. I would suspect the hospitals used the city dumps. Back then there weren't too many options & who woulda thought (or cared) that people would be digging their trash back up in a hundred years?


----------



## swizzle (May 17, 2005)

The dump I'm digging now is loaded with cow bones. BIG PIECES of cow bones. But no spine or skulls anywhere so far. Some of the bones are sawed through. I'm guessing that its bones that were cooked when there was big hunks of meat on them. It also looks like nothing but dirt under the bones. No more bottles. Another thing that makes me wonder about this site is the amount of vaccination bottles and tubes. I also found a hypodermic needle without the needle. The bones look like they were all layed out flat and then had the bottles and trash placed on top of them. Anyone else dig up old bones of big or unknown critters? I need to start wearing gloves. Swiz


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 17, 2005)

sounds like a Vet was using that dump. I have found lots of animal bones too in a couple of city dumps.


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

I always worry when i open up a bottle that still has food matter sealed inside for 50 years. I get the cap off and the smell is horrendous...I wonder if that can get me sick by inhaling it.....


----------



## alan23t5 (May 18, 2005)

i had a friend that drank some dried up milk of magnesia after being in the ground for 80 yrs. he turned out ok. he said that it still works.....LOL


----------



## GuntherHess (May 19, 2005)

<i had a friend that drank some dried up milk of magnesia after being in the ground for 80 yrs. he turned out ok. he said that it still works.....LOL >

 If he is drinking stuff he digs up , I wouldnt describe him as OK, I would drive him to the closest mental ward.


----------

